# The Giant 5x5 Is Down!!



## ivideowildlife (Jan 20, 2013)

I have filmed this bull since 2012, join us on one hell of a hunt in 2014 for this giant 7x5!!

Link To Hunt Video...http://www.i-videowildlife.com/our-obsessions/the-giant-5x5-is-down-kelly-cox

Thanks for watching!

Kelly Cox

www.i-videowildlife.com


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice Bull, congrats.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

congrats.that picture makes his right antler look like a 6


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Giant for sure!!! Thanks for sharing-- Grats on your kill*

* sb*


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

That's a heck of a bull!


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

wow, such huge animals with awesome antlers. The meat is the best though, I can't wait to bite into some elk steak again.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice Elk.. What did it score? "


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

A10hunter said:


> wow, such huge animals with awesome antlers. The meat is the best though, I can't wait to bite into some elk steak again.


 A10 an Elk that big would taste like an old shoe..lol.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

What did it dress out at??


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

azpredatorhunter said:


> A10 an Elk that big would taste like an old shoe..lol.


Well that ain't good, but that is a priceless rack to have. The younger one's always taste the best, but does it matter on female or male for taste? I've never got an attempt at elk hunting, but hopefully I will have the time for trying in a few years.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

no. i believe the taste has more to do with what they're feeding on then age or gender.I'VE ET SOME OLD BULLS THAT WERE VERY GOOD AND TENDER and some young cows that were tough as leather. it also has a lot to do with the care you take when field dressing and the temp. I ALWAYS THINK THE ONES I'VE KILLED WHEN IT'S COLD ARE BETTER THEN THE ONES TAKEN IN THE HEAT .jmonmnl


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

I know the feed has a lot to do with it, as well as the process after you drop one. I've only had Montana Elk, so I can't compare it to another. But, the deer in CA don't taste good period because they have the worst diet.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

here in sw idaho ,in my experiance the deer killed on the desert tend to be a bit nasty tasting but theones killed in the mtns are generally excellant. of coarse there are always exceptions


----------



## ivideowildlife (Jan 20, 2013)

Short said:


> Yeah, I count a 6x5....so which is it? 5x5, 6x5 or 7x5.....I understand that counting is difficult....nice bull none the less.


The bull has been a 5x5 since 2012 therefore his name "The Giant 5x5" in 2014 he blew up into a 7x5 as the picture shows and the video explains this well.

Thanks for watching.

Kelly Cox


----------



## ivideowildlife (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone for taking time to watch the hunt!!

Kelly Cox


----------

